# Comparing the Hydra to the Booner



## Big Monk (Oct 9, 2021)

Anyone have any direct experience with both? Are there known mods to the Hydra? 

I’m just curious as I’m jumping on the Hydra when the FV-1 comes back in stock.


----------



## JamieJ (Oct 9, 2021)

It’s pretty close but not the same pedal (I don’t have the Boonar to compare to, only what I’ve heard of it online). There are some magic sounds with different combos of delay heads activated (I love 1, 2 & 4 and 1, 3 & 4 engaged).






						Hydra Delay
					

Finished up my hydra build yesterday and it sounds great. I’ve only played it for a short period and it seems there are loads of delay sounds available in it that I need to explore. I got the FV-1 pre soldered. I also decided to live dangerously and not test it before I boxed it. Luckily I got...




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				




I added a momentary oscillation mod to mine which is okay but doesn’t work as well as it does on a PT2399 based delay. It works best with positions 2 + 4 engaged and works subtly with any other combos.

I also put pin 3 of the mix knob on a switch to always keep some dry signal mixed with the effect. This if from @jubal81

I’m not sure this is one that can be modded to be anymore like the Boonar as it’s all proprietary DSP. Still it’s definitely close enough IMO. Mine will never leave my board.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Oct 9, 2021)

I wondered the same thing but with the hydra and the binson setting on the multiplex


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 9, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> It’s pretty close but not the same pedal (I don’t have the Boonar to compare too, only what I’ve heard of it online). There are some magic sounds with different combos of delay heads activated (I love 1, 2 & 4 and 1, 3 & 4 engaged).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just what I was looking for!


----------



## JamieJ (Oct 9, 2021)

There is this build and sound report on YouTube. I don’t think it shows it off as well as it possibly could. 






 Let me know if you want me to do a quick recording of a few sounds it can do.


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 9, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> There is this build and sound report on YouTube. I don’t think it shows it off as well as it possibly could.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be awesome if you could. 

I think the Hydra, along with my Strymon DIG, El Capistan and my Valeton Coral Echo, will truly round out my delay section.


----------



## Paradox916 (Oct 9, 2021)

@JamieJ  if you were to build it again would you do the momentary oscillation mod? Just got my board today and was thinking about doing a double pedal with the hydra and spatialist.... but it will be a little bit before I get to that.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Oct 9, 2021)

Paradox916 said:


> @JamieJ  if you were to build it again would you do the momentary oscillation mod? Just got my board today and was thinking about doing a double pedal with the hydra and spatialist.... but it will be a little bit before I get to that.



As JamieJ was saying, the best oscillating occurs with the 2 &4 setting but I find that even this setting can take some time to ramp up. I prefer the oscillation on a latching myself.   I haven't found a setting that you would get instant crazy oscillating like some pedals do. 

I also used a 2knobjob on the speed knob so I can kind of bat down the oscillation and keep control when it gets overwhelming by playing tennis back and forth with the speed setting.


----------



## JamieJ (Oct 10, 2021)

Yep I would add the momentary mod again @Paradox916 but it is subtle. I modded my carbon copy with this momentary mod as well and that goes crazy.

That sounds like an awesome dual pedal! You could add some switching jacks between the two as well to add a pedal between if needed. I like delay > trem > reverb. 

You could test out this mod before you drill the enclosure as it’s only adding two wires to a pot and momentary switch. I got rid of the trim pot on this as it wasn’t needed like on a PT2399 builds. Test it on the auditorium to see if the mod is useful for you. I would 100% do the mod where you don’t attach let three of mod pot. I also love the look of two foot switches on 125B builds.

Check this out for inspiration -





						Double FV-1 Reverb
					

This turned out to be one of the most challenging builds I've done in a while because of the way I wanted everything to fit together. The idea is one side for subtle, always-on reverb and using channel-switching mode on the intelligent relay bypass to go to another, more intense reverb. Left...




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## JamieJ (Oct 12, 2021)

I had 5 minutes to put this together earlier so excuse the shoddy playing. It’s a strat > duocast > hydra > bass breaker 7.


----------



## Preverb (Oct 12, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> I had 5 minutes to put this together earlier so excuse the shoddy playing. It’s a strat > duocast > hydra > bass breaker 7.


That's a better way to demonstrate that pedal. (No reverb).  I wasn't interested in it before but I am now.  Will see how my first few projects go.


----------



## Paradox916 (Oct 12, 2021)

Sounded good to me... I actually like how the oscillation switch is more like a sustain than a crazy oscillation... I really like the slow build up.


----------



## cooder (Oct 12, 2021)

Excellent demo thanks @JamieJ ! So is the mix pot A10k and does it have pin 3 connected or clipped? Cheers!


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 12, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> It’s pretty close but not the same pedal (I don’t have the Boonar to compare to, only what I’ve heard of it online). There are some magic sounds with different combos of delay heads activated (I love 1, 2 & 4 and 1, 3 & 4 engaged).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you hook up the oscillation switch?


----------



## JamieJ (Oct 12, 2021)

@cooder - yep mix is A10K and pin three is disengaged in all of the video. I can do another quick video to show the difference with that mod if you want as it’s on a switch.

@Big Monk - wire it the same way as a PT2399 oscillation mod with pins 2 & 3 to either side of a momentary switch. I did have a trimmer there as well but that didn’t work with this build. I think that’s best for pedals that go into crazy oscillation very quickly.


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Oct 12, 2021)

@JamieJ - i'm used to the 'ol 60hz on all my equipment (and fridge, and dehumidifier, and fluorescent lights, etc), so at first I was thinking something's off on my end while watching your vid. You got that 50hz sound!


----------



## JamieJ (Oct 13, 2021)

Cucurbitam0schata said:


> @JamieJ - i'm used to the 'ol 60hz on all my equipment (and fridge, and dehumidifier, and fluorescent lights, etc), so at first I was thinking something's off on my end while watching your vid. You got that 50hz sound!


Yeah my amp had got a bit of a hum to it which is annoying. I really want to upgrade it to a Princeton.


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Oct 13, 2021)

You can visit me here in Wisconsin, to hear that genuine 60hz hum from my gear on this side 'o the pond.


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 13, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> Yeah my amp had got a bit of a hum to it which is annoying. I really want to upgrade it to a Princeton.



What amp are you using?


----------



## Harry Klippton (Oct 13, 2021)

I went back and listened cuz I was like "what hum" and the second time I'm still like "hmm what hum?" 🤷😬😣🤔


----------



## JamieJ (Oct 13, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> What amp are you using?


The bassbreaker 007. It’s a 7w tube amp with 10 inch speaker. It’s a great home amp.


----------



## JamieJ (Oct 13, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> I went back and listened cuz I was like "what hum" and the second time I'm still like "hmm what hum?" 🤷😬😣🤔


There definitely is a hum but it’s not awful. I’ve got used to it. The amp was fairly loud so to be expected.


----------



## caiofilipini (Oct 14, 2021)

I just saw this thread. I have the Boonar and I built a stock Hydra a while back. I'll try to find some time and put them side by side.


----------

